# Logs head east



## FT545 (Jun 22, 2016)

Cut logs heading east over a massive trestle on the Greeley Model R.R. museum layout in Greeley, Colorado


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Wow. I hope my scenery looks half as good as that when I get started on mine.


----------

